# [gelöst] libreoffice beschwert sich über gcc-4.5.3-r2

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

eben hat ein emerge -puD world ein jähes Ende gefunden, weil sich libreoffice mit dem installierten gcc-4.5.3-r2 nicht verträgt. Zu alt!

Gibt es eine einfache Lösung? gcc möchte ich eigentlich nicht unbedingt "mit Gewalt" updaten.....

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Mon Jun 04, 2012 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=419149

-> syncen und dann gehts.

----------

## uhai

Da steht zwar "resolved fixed" aber trotz sync geht das hier noch nicht.

Leider läuft der Laptop momentan nicht richtig, so dass ich die vollständige Fehlermeldung nicht posten kann - schreibe von einem anderen Rechner aus....

Es heißt übrigens: "...older than 4.5..." - gcc-4.5.3-r2 ist aber doch neuer, oder?

uhai

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wie hast du die gcc Version ermittelt?

mach mal ein gcc-config -l

Sebastian

----------

## uhai

Touchè - aktiv ist die 4.4.5....

die 4.5.3 ist installiert.

Da kann ich aber problemlos umstellen, oder?

uhai

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

Ich habe es letztens getan, bisher ohne Probleme. 

```

gcc-config -l

```

    [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *

    [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.3

```

gcc-config 2

```

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

```

emerge -1 libtool

```

saludos

andreas

----------

## uhai

Hat hier jetzt auch geklappt ohne Probleme. Libreoffice ist auch aktuell -> alles paletti!

Danke Euch allen

uhai

----------

